# Sending pistol back to Beretta question.



## USN52 (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi guys,
Well after almost 10 months of fighting with my M9 beretta for firing low, I am sending it back to beretta for evaluation and repairs. My question is this, I called Beretta to get a RA # to send the pistol back. The guy on the phone said that they do not issue RA's and to just send the pistol back with a note of what is wrong, my name and address & phone #. And a copy of my purchase reciept. Does this sound right?, When ever I have had to return anything I always had to have a RA number. Any advice would be appreciated.

Chuck


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

If that's what he told you, then it's probably the way it is....just make sure to get delivery conf..........as far as firing low, I have found, that with Beretta's, you must cover the bullseye with your sight picture..not above, not below, to get center shots.......unless you are shooting 50 yards or longer......


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

If I had a handgun that was "shooting low", before I'd send it back, I'd have someone else shoot it, to see if in fact, it continued to shoot low. 

A lot of problems with firearms are shooter induced.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Only the last resort would i send my 92 back to Beretta. I can pretty much change all the parts that need changing and I can drift my own sights. For example i'd bench rest the pistol first before sending it back and I'd replace the rear sight with a trijicon to see if that would bring the shot group up. In my experience my 92 was shooting low right off the bench, so I knew i had to drift the rear sight left which I did. Brought the shot group dead on target and up, at least that was my observation. Shoots bullet hole in bullet hole now. A copy of your purchase receipt? You would think they would have that info if you sent in your warranty?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

You need to use sight picture 3 below (for a Beretta 92)










Don't waste the money for shipping ($50-$60 to ship a handgun) without shooting the gun from a rest. Years ago, I had a Hk USPc 9mm. i SWORE it shot low, until I put it on a sandbag rest - dead on.

Does it shoot low for everyone? Did you use sight picture 3?


----------



## USN52 (Jul 8, 2011)

Shipwreck and all,
Thanks for all the feed back, I should have explained what I have done a little better. This is what I have done:
1- Have tried different commercial ammo, also tried my reloaded bullets.
2- Have tried it on a gun rest, still shot low
3- Have let 2 range masters,( one shoots a 92FS) and they shoot low 
4- Shipwreck-- I have tried all three positions of the site positions you show. Mainly staying with Image 3, The only way to hit center target is to shoot 6 to 8 inches above the center.

At first I thought it was me, even thou I have shot automatics before I figured I needed to get use to the Beretta. As time went on and things did not improve, I started to investigate why? I looked for advice in this forum and also from people I trust on the range, but got no joy. I am not claiming to be an expert shooter, but I shoot well with other pistols ( 9mm, 40, 45).

I do most of my shooting at 25 yards, as I figure if I can shoot well at that distance, I can shoot well at a closer encounter. Thanks for all help.

Chuck


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

It's dawned on me the M9 has the stacked sights in which I'm unfamiliar.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I would think a replacement rear sight or the adjustable rear sight may be the answer.


----------



## USN52 (Jul 8, 2011)

Denner,
I agree with you about the rear site. Other than this problem, I really do like this gun alot. I will see what Beretta will do and take it from there. Thanks for the help.
Chuck


----------

